# Instanzen ab lvl 25 ?



## jokomo (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe die Galerie und Abtei mit lvl 25 Schurke durch, meine Frage ;
gibt es noch Instanzen/Aufgaben ab der lvl?. Oder muß ich ewig Dailyquests machen um den Char zu pushen ?.

Danke im voraus,
Rafaelus


----------



## WR^Velvet (5. Mai 2009)

Necro (lv35+), 
Fuchsbau (lv40+), 
MysticAltar(45+), 
WindWild (Farming alle levels), 
CitadelaAgiza(lv50), 
KalinsShrine(lv50+), 
Schatzhöhle(lv50++)

Das sind die Inis die bisher vorhanden sind.
Ist also noch einiges worauf du dich freuen kannst.
Alle Inis sind auf eine Party a 6 Mann limitiert außer BloodyGallery und WindWild.
Fuchsbau an sich kommt man zwar auch mit raids rein, in die kammern mit den Bossen jedoch nur eine Party.
Reine Raidinstanzen kommen erst noch. Aber auch so gibt es bis 50 durchaus noch inis worauf du dich freuen kannst.


----------



## Onlini (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

eine ini wurde definitiv vergessen.

Arkane Schatzkammer in der Sascillia Steppe


----------



## Vangeee (30. Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt die Instanz "Arkane Kammer von sathkur" is net zu verachten. Die Elite auf dem Weg zum Boss sind zwar nich so derBurner aber der Boss is schon ganz schön. Besonders das Spielchen das man mit ihm spielen muss. Der einzige Nachteil bzw. Vorteil das diese Ini nich jeder annehmen kann. Soviel ich weiß nur bestimmte Char. Sonst öffnet sich das Bosstor net. 
Hat aber echt Spaß gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duffdamn (25. August 2009)

ausserrdem hast du windmühle vergessen.. das ist die wohl lowste instanz mit höchstens 3 bosskämpfen^^
ich war das erste mal mit lvl 15 drin^^


----------



## Disturbedmind (22. September 2009)

Vangeee schrieb:


> Ja stimmt die Instanz "Arkane Kammer von sathkur" is net zu verachten. Die Elite auf dem Weg zum Boss sind zwar nich so derBurner aber der Boss is schon ganz schön. Besonders das Spielchen das man mit ihm spielen muss. Der einzige Nachteil bzw. Vorteil das diese Ini nich jeder annehmen kann. Soviel ich weiß nur bestimmte Char. Sonst öffnet sich das Bosstor net.
> Hat aber echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soweit ich weiß must du nur ne seeehr nervige da sehr lange Vorquest absolvieren dann kommst du zu dem Endboss.
Ohne die Vorquest bleibt die Tür zu...^^
Ansonsten gibt es für dieses Level ganz gute Leder Items, glaub auch Sets...


----------



## Shakrax (24. März 2010)

Kann ich mit meinem Priester lvl 32 an WindWild mit machen ??
Wo ist das denn und wie kann man da denn mit machen ??
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Fireofwar (27. Mai 2010)

duffdamn schrieb:


> ausserrdem hast du windmühle vergessen.. das ist die wohl lowste instanz mit höchstens 3 bosskämpfen^^
> ich war das erste mal mit lvl 15 drin^^


Wenn man Karge Höhlen Und Höhle der Prüfungen als inis zählt sind die noch einfacher 
ca lvl 10 (oder so)

Gruß Fire


----------

